# Helm Hammerhand - hero or creepy guy?



## Confusticated (May 12, 2004)

Is anyone else creeped out by the way he died?


----------



## Elessar II (May 12, 2004)

I really haven't delved much into his story. But from what I gathered from the appendix, and different references to him in the books, was that he was more of a hero than a creep. 
Actually, I didn't see him as anything but a hero. 
How do you see him as a creep?


----------



## Saermegil (May 13, 2004)

He was so cool... killed enemies with his bare hands. Its him that punched an ambitious son-in-law dead isn't it?


----------



## Wolfshead (May 27, 2004)

Where's this story coming from?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 28, 2004)

I'm afraid I missed this one too. . .Is it in the appendix or the Unfinished Tales. . .if Appendix, I could probably look it up.



> : WHAT THE HECK IS WITH THE WAY HE DIED STANGING UP!!!  it's unnatural... the guy is just wrong... abomination!


For once can't someone die normally in this movie!


----------



## Confusticated (May 28, 2004)

It is in LotR's Appendix A. The section on the history of Rohan. 

And yes, that's the one Saermegil.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 28, 2004)

I don't even want to admit how many years it has been since I've read the Appenices. . .


Might as well do it again.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 28, 2004)

I haven't even read the appendices  It seems as if I should...


----------



## HLGStrider (May 31, 2004)

Not all copies have them. Parts are very interesting, other parts I only scanned the one time I read them. It's good to read them, but some of the technical language stuff in there is not interesting if you are not interested in that sort of thing. . .which I don't tend to be. The Tale of Years, however, is a great timeline and I've often used that while searching for information.


----------



## Saermegil (May 31, 2004)

Tou can find very interesting bits of information there... definitely worth a read.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 31, 2004)

I do have them, and I shall read them. Eventually...


----------

